# fire fighters/snow plowers!



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

what is everyone running for plowing when they also have to run strobes for the fire department. i am trying to gather some ideas. i know i will be going with a 90w 6 strobe kit but i want to also put a light bar on it, need red and amber up high...any suggestions?


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

born2farm;1115117 said:


> what is everyone running for plowing when they also have to run strobes for the fire department. i am trying to gather some ideas. i know i will be going with a 90w 6 strobe kit but i want to also put a light bar on it, need red and amber up high...any suggestions?


Strobe kit... in your corners no biggie... What kind of lighting on top you got for the FD? I can give you some suggestions on what you can play with for a single bar. NFPA says no Amber to the front. Amber if fine for the back.

What kind of vehicle you using etc.. We'll need more info for the really good ideas to flow.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

i have a 2006 ford f250...has a back rack so that opens up some lighting options. i really like the 6 head whelen edge running all red. then if i have the corner strobes ill be set. just need something amber up high


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

If you use a full size lightbar you could alternate LED colors and have on switch for reds and one for ambers. Then you would have alley and takedowns for "plowing" haha. I doubt you want to spend $1000 plus though.


----------



## acornish (Dec 21, 2003)

i use a small magnet strobe for plow(amber) and only have a dash light (blue at the moment---- am planing on mini blue ligt bar for center and put two small strobes on sides on a custom rack system


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Another option is to run a dual level bar. That way you can run plowing colors on one level and volunteer fire fighter colors on the other. 

Around here, we can run blue lights only as volunteers. We can only run amber while plowing. One cannot legally run both colors at the same time as private citizens. Law enforcement is running red and white facing forward, and red, amber and blue facing rearward.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Ok thank you guys i got some ideas. I need to look into our laws as far white lights for snow plowing....We are allowed to run red and white for the fire department.


----------



## snowman91 (Aug 31, 2007)

Full size phantom bar in the front window, hideaways all around, red grill lights, and for plowing a small quad stick in the rear and light bar on top while running the strobes and maybe tr3's or something on the running boards in amber and white


----------



## Tracy89 (Sep 24, 2010)

just run a split bar. when and if you buy a light bar u can choose what color strobes you have. becareful though. I no with the whelen 9m bars the only thing that changes the light color is a lense and sometimes if you look at the bar the wrong way u may have ambers on but the flash will go through the red/blue lense and look like your running your emergency lights. Got stopped one night plowing by a county sheriff who thought i was running a red light instead of an amber one....


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Tracy89;1118035 said:


> just run a split bar. when and if you buy a light bar u can choose what color strobes you have. becareful though. I no with the whelen 9m bars the only thing that changes the light color is a lense and sometimes if you look at the bar the wrong way u may have ambers on but the flash will go through the red/blue lense and look like your running your emergency lights. Got stopped one night plowing by a county sheriff who thought i was running a red light instead of an amber one....


That's one nice thing about rotators and strobes that you can't get with LEDs. I can easily change out my filters to change the color of a given element.


----------



## Tracy89 (Sep 24, 2010)

u r correct.


----------



## firedawg (Nov 4, 2009)

http://www.911ep.com/products/ls12.asp 
is in my rear veiw (blue)

http://www.911ep.com/products/tdwl.asp 
the 36 is in my front grill (blue)

http://www.strobesnmore.com/strobes-n-more-e3-super-led.html 
face left and right on my back rack (blue)

http://www.thepublicsafetystore.com/soundoff-pinnacle-led-mini-bar.html 
on top of back rack (amber)

we here in CT we run blue as vounteers until the top five officers (if dept. allow) then they can run red and white, chief runs what ever he wants. We are a osha state so NFPA are guidelines, and the state dot regulate lights, all cops ive talk to to want to bother with amber as long as its used the right way and not for everyday travel, i have been stopped buy the state police to help protect them with my light until the local dept. shows up. i dont know about other states and counties but as long as ur not abusing the lights they dont care!


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Subscribed


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Ok...here is what im thinking 6 of these 
http://www.strobesnmore.com/strobes-...super-led.html 
(4 in the front grill and then one on each side of my back rack facing the side.

a whelen 90W strobe pack (headlights and tail lights)

Then my code 3 420 on top still....

I am looking for something about the size of a strip light you run on the rear of a trailer (12") or so to mount vertical on the center posts of my back rack....any ideas?

How does this sound


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

www.lshlights.net sells leds by the inch. They look cheap but they are thin and you can have any length you want. Just don't use the mounts or stud they give you...that is the "fail" point of them. I would jb weld them to a bracket or something. I think they still sell them and they are very resonable.


----------



## RMHSR (Mar 17, 2006)

On my 04 Silverado I have a Whelen 9000 edge. I have red lenses and amber lenses. Since I run amber alot more than red I have the amber on the outside edge. The inner lenses are red. I also have corner strobes that can be used either way and a red/white led dash light. On my 02 Suburban I have a red led dash light. Red led hideaways in the rear windows, and corner strobes. During plow season I have an amber magnet LED for the roof. I don't run red on the roof on this one. The corner strobes are clear front and red rear. When I am driving I turn all of the lights off. Some keep them on even when not plowing but I always turn mine off, especially the corner strobes. I usually don't run the corners. Only when people are really being dumb. Sometimes just need a little assistance. I would hit the siren but I know that would just make their brains shut down even more.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Couldn't you use a dash light for fires?


----------



## acornish (Dec 21, 2003)

yes you could use a dash light for fires , but 90% of the people here dont see it during the day time , especially on a high truck,


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

i run whelen 6-90W strobes(marker lights, reverse lights, cargo lights) and 48 voltex LED bar on my backrack. i used my 4 head whelen dominator(blue/white/blue/white)under rearview mirror for FD use. but in a FD response i use the 6-strobes, whelen dominator. in conjuction with my lightbar use the flashing alley/takedowns/traffic stick. works perfect


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

In NY volunteers run blue. Actually my department doesnt even really condone the use of blue lights but that doesn't stop some people from going with the "don't ask don't tell" policy......so "if I were to have blue lights" *wink*wink* I would have my current setup for ambers which is the mini LED bar on the back rack and then 6 LED grill lights, and then for blue I would have a LED mini-phantom above my rearview mirror, 2 blue LEDs in the grill and 90W Whelen hide-away kit (white) in the headlights and tail lights. A person that I may or may not know *wink*wink* had this setup in their old truck and it used to clear traffic quite nicely. 

basically what I'd do is have your regular plowing lights and make your fire lights stealth. get one of those full-width visor bars all red and white, maybe a couple grill lights and a couple small rear-facing lights and you could cross-use your headlight/tail light strobes for both.


----------



## Welderguy24 (Dec 30, 2007)

My buddy/roomate is an ast. cheif on the local FD, he's got a Chevy 2500HD with 6 Whelen Hide-A-Ways (White) and a Sho-Me 11.1200 LED Mini bar on the roof (Amber).


----------



## 2cox (Oct 18, 2010)

just an idea put a couple of amber micro thins off the back rack


----------



## ff1241 (Dec 4, 2010)

I just add a mini amber lightbar on top for plowing. Video was made before I got the plow on.


----------



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

if you get a full size halogen rotator bar you have more options. for example, i have a code 3 mx7000, which is a dual level bar, and has 4 rotator up top. if you put clear lenses on it, then you could put red filters on the inner rotators, and amber the outers (or the other way around) and the outers are already on a separate power wire from the inners. 

i didnt look at where your from but i know around here the firefighters are supposed to have a light that provideds 360 degree visibility, which a dash light cannot accomplish


----------



## smash363636 (Nov 11, 2010)

i have an 06 chevy 2500hd with the duramax in it, 8.5 ft fisher stanless steel v plow. i am in the vol fire co witch i run blue lights, and also in the rescue squad witch i run green lights. i run an amber whelen mini edge 4 strobe light bar, then i use an whelen talen led dash lights for my blue and green light, and have 6 hide away strobes in the head lights. this comb works great for me in the day time the led lights are super bright when i use the hide aways and dash light people move out of the way with no problem. hope this helps you out.


----------



## smash363636 (Nov 11, 2010)

i have an 06 chevy 2500hd with the duramax in it, 8.5 ft fisher stainless steel v plow. i am in the vol fire co witch i run blue lights, and also in the rescue squad witch i run green lights. i run an amber whelen mini edge 4 strobe light bar, then i use an whelen talon led dash lights for my blue and green light, and have 6 hide away strobes in the head lights. this comb works great for me in the day time the led lights are super bright when i use the hide aways and dash light people move out of the way with no problem. hope this helps you out.


----------



## AROCO2 (Dec 10, 2010)

I run a halogen mini bar on the cab of the truck and a 10-joule single strobe light offset which is mounted on a pipe coming on the floor of the truck bed seems to work ok so far for me. I also run a a whelen cadet on the dash plus a wig wag headlight flasher.


----------



## countryboy1365 (Oct 7, 2010)

born2farm;1115117 said:


> what is everyone running for plowing when they also have to run strobes for the fire department. i am trying to gather some ideas. i know i will be going with a 90w 6 strobe kit but i want to also put a light bar on it, need red and amber up high...any suggestions?


Code 3 excalibur. Blue outers clear inners. I run an amber filter on my center rotator which is wired separately from the blues for plowing. Im probably going to be changing out the rotator for a strobe sometime in the near future. My bar is 8 strobes in the outers single center rotator takedowns rear work lights and intersection sweeps. But you could use any bar that has a center rotator option the same way. Like a mx7000 or a jet sonic. Used ones can be found at elightbars.org usually pretty cheep.


----------



## nixray (Jan 31, 2008)

*~New Federal Multi-Colored LED V- shaped light bar~*

Youtube...the title, OMG, this is sweet


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

How about putting some Amber Lin 6's on the front, back and sides of the rack. Put your Red bar on top of the center of the rack. You'll be set for both!


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Pirsch;1166492 said:


> How about putting some Amber Lin 6's on the front, back and sides of the rack. Put your Red bar on top of the center of the rack. You'll be set for both!


I thought about this. Right now im lookin at a 90w strobe pack. Som Lin in the grill and then put a red mini edge up top with a single strobe beacon on each side for plowing.


----------

